# Grass V Legume Hay



## CherryBlosson (Mar 27, 2009)

Grass Hays have a low to medium protein content and are also low in Amino Acids while Legume are rich in Proteins etc. So what is the best combination to feed your Horses with? What do you use?


----------



## greengirl (Mar 24, 2009)

In most cases you would need a combination of both but this is why alfalfa seems to be the queen of the Legume variety and very popular. Mixing the grass hay with Legume hay is the most common sort of feeding program isn't it?


----------



## haydays (Mar 26, 2009)

I found this very useful article on good feeding diets for Horses so it could be a good starting point for Newbies. I like the bit about feeding younger horses and the type of hay that must have less seeds in it. lease take a loo if you have time.

*feeding horses article*


----------

